# Cow Elk Decoy/trail cam



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Anyone have a elk decoy or a trail cam they want to trade for some 9mm ammo value for value? Let me know want somehting i can pack easy lighter the better.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Or a trail cam


----------

